# Space Marine (Video Game) Mint Xbox360 copy for new PS3 copy.



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok so this is probably a strange request but I wanna trade my mint Xbox360 copy of Space Marine for a mint/new PS3 copy.

Reason being is I got it first day on a sale but they only had the Xbox360 copy and i figured the multiplayer likely would be blase so I went with that but the problem with Xbox for me is I don't have the wireless adapter and even if I did Microsoft at some point changed my account from being a Canadian account to an Irish account so I can now longer use Canadian gold cards or a Canadian credit card to get a gold membership for online play. It's not the game it's my account.

So basically what I'm looking for is anyone willing to trade me copies. What I'm thinking will work even better is if someone has an Xbox360 and does not have the game comes forward I could trade them my copy for either $60 Canadian (That is the price here without tax which is good enough for me.) or a new copy of the game in PS3 format.

If anyone else wants to make another offer for my copy such as less than $60 or a different game feel free but don't be insulting and if multiple people wanna "bid" for it under the $60 it would obviously go to the highest bidder though since I have to go buy a truck and build a workshop in the next 6 months I'd like to take as little a hit as possible on this.


----------

